# poll -oil filter and warranty



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Will using an aftermarket oil filter void your warranty.
(I'm posting this for a member who does not know how to post a poll)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Should it void the warranty no.

Will it void the warranty... I dont know, depends on what the manufacturer of the equipment says. If the manufacturer says it will void the warranty... then it will. the manufacturer can set ANY restrictions they want on the warranty. You may be able to sew them, like the product has to work for a reasonable amount of time. Its up to the manufacturer.

JMO


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

See attached copy of warranty info from Fram (all the companies say the same thing, though). If a vehicle manufacturer says you must use their oil filter to keep the warranty valid, they must provide the filter free of charge under federal law.

http://www.fram.com/pdf/Warranty.pdf


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

GPS;604257 said:


> See attached copy of warranty info from Fram (all the companies say the same thing, though). If a vehicle manufacturer says you must use their oil filter to keep the warranty valid, they must provide the filter free of charge under federal law.
> 
> http://www.fram.com/pdf/Warranty.pdf


thats exactly what i was going to say


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

No!

Like as with oil as long as it meets or exceeds the makers filter.

Come to think of it oil has SAE/ANSI ratings, but I never noticed the markings on a filter box.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cool 

well there are several company do that.

like powerstroke 6.0L require motorcraft oil filter because they design to fit but another brand cause problem. I am sure you can find lot info about oil filter for powerstroke 6.0L


and I found that Hyduri do that. I am sure you know that. they force customer buy their oil filter but I heard it cost $7 for 1 so many people went cheap filter then went to shop bam they refused to do anything.

it sound stupid but they are serious. Hyduri did post on website that say any aftermarket oil filters it will void warranty. lot people who own was mad because they didn't know that and their warranty is void.

I say both yes or no. you forgot add poll say both.

there are several dealer can be so strict then try save money by tell you have aftermarket. now they do because no one is buy new so they try stay surive but can't risk replace motors.

I know but for me I rather use motorcraft until warranty expired then I will put KN or Baldwin oil filters.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

#1 a dealer cannot void your warranty, they can refuse to cover it under a warranty repair in which case you should start calling district managers and corporate headquarters.

#2 as long as the aftermarket filter meets or exceeds the specs of the OEM filter there should be no problem. Some manufacturers provide an approved filters list, I know Cummins for sure does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;604290 said:


> cool
> 
> well there are several company do that.
> 
> ...


Mil, can I make a suggestion? If you're in school, take a grammar class. I haven't got the slightest clue what your post says. Seriously. I've read it twice and I still haven't figured it out.

The warranty on the 6.0's has nothing to do with the oil filter, I have had numerous warranty repairs and never used Motorcraft unless the dealer had to change the oil because of the work they performed. And remember, I own 3 6.0's, so I have first hand knowledge, not my uncle's friend's brother's sister's girlfriend.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;604352 said:


> Mil, can I make a suggestion? If you're in school, take a grammar class. I haven't got the slightest clue what your post says. Seriously. I've read it twice and I still haven't figured it out.
> 
> The warranty on the 6.0's has nothing to do with the oil filter, I have had numerous warranty repairs and never used Motorcraft unless the dealer had to change the oil because of the work they performed. And remember, I own 3 6.0's, so I have first hand knowledge, not my uncle's friend's brother's sister's girlfriend.


Mark, read Milwaukee's signature- the guy is deaf so it is hard for him to put sentences together that sound right.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

mrmagnum;604371 said:


> Mark, read Milwaukee's signature- the guy is deaf so it is hard for him to put sentences together that sound right.


He already know last year.

Well it your decision put aftermarket stuff on new vehicle. For me i feel safe with oem until warranty expired then I would put aftermarket.

I say there are several thing that it can be void warranty. i would vote No but most time it could be yes. I say both.

I know that Chrystal post recall for 5.9L with Fram oil filter then later now fram make new one for that.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps theses guys can help!:waving:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i vote yes. 
im sure there is a warrantee loophole somewhere for them to avoid claims if you change your oil filter to a different brand. They pay teams of lawyers to write that crap.

Not to say you couldnt win a refusal under warrantee for repair with your own teams of lawyers.............
"They must supply it for free fram says so."
tell the judge.........


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Aftermarket filters/oil won't void anything but mfg's can assign a spec. that nobody else has. Example, Volkswagen diesels oil spec. nobody met the spec. except Castrol who supplies Volkswagens oil. Now Amsoil and I think Royal Purple have oil that meets the spec.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mrmagnum;604371 said:


> Mark, read Milwaukee's signature- the guy is deaf so it is hard for him to put sentences together that sound right.





John Mac;604749 said:


> I was just wondering? if Mill is deaf how does the dealer tell him detailed stuff over the phone?


And I really don't want to start it all over, but that's horse hockey. UNLESS, UNLESS Mil is using a voice to text program, but he doesn't answer that.

If he reads PS and is taught\learning in school, he knows proper grammar, hearing has nothing to do with it. Once again, UNLESS he is using voice to text software.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

theplowmeister;604247 said:


> Should it void the warranty no.
> 
> Will it void the warranty... I dont know, depends on what the manufacturer of the equipment says. If the manufacturer says it will void the warranty... then it will. the manufacturer can set ANY restrictions they want on the warranty. You may be able to sew them, like the product has to work for a reasonable amount of time. Its up to the manufacturer.
> 
> JMO


Some how I took that to mean adding a filter to the plows hydraulics 
As long as the filter meats the specs called for it wont void the warranty. 
Trying to get them to honor the warranty however........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

theplowmeister;605008 said:


> Some how I took that to mean adding a filter to the plows hydraulics
> As long as the filter meats the specs called for it wont void the warranty.
> Trying to get them to honor the warranty however........


yea i can see how that happened .I should have been more clear as to what i meant.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

on my diesel i only use mopar filters.a friend of mine is a dodge mechanic and said never to use fram filters in a cummins. I don't know if this is true or not but i just spend a couple extra bucks and keep the dealer happy


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

sno commander;605050 said:


> on my diesel i only use mopar filters.a friend of mine is a dodge mechanic and said never to use fram filters in a cummins. I don't know if this is true or not but i just spend a couple extra bucks and keep the dealer happy


Yup it's true at least for the older trucks.

Date: May 18, 2001

Models: 1989 -1993 (AD), 1994 - 2001 (BR/BE) Ram Truck

NOTE: THIS BULLETIN INVOLVES 1989 - 201 MY 2500 AND 3500 RAM TRUCKS EQUIPPED WITH A 5.9L CUMMINS DIESEL ENGINE.

Discussion:

Customer may complain of high oil consumption, grey oil smoke coming out of the exhaust or breather tube, or mechanical knocking. Neoprene compounds used internally in the manufacture of oil filters not recommended by DaimlerChrysler may separate from the filter, lodge in the piston cooling nozzle, and can fail the engine.

NOTE: THIS IS NOT AN ENGINE DEFECT.

(See the table below for a list of filters recommended by DaimlerChrysler for use with the 5.9L Cummins diesel engine.)

NOTE: SECTION 2.7 OF THE TRUCK WARRANTY MANUAL STATES DAIMLERCHRYSLER MOTORS CORPORATION IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR FAILURES RESULTING FROM IMPROPER REPAIR OR THE USE OF PARTS WHICH ARE NOT GENUINE DAIMLERCHRYSLER MOTORS CORPORATION / MOPAR OR DAIMLERCHRYSLER MOTORS CORPORATION / MOPAR APPROVED PARTS. DAMAGES CAUSED BY THE USE OF OIL FILTER NOT APPROVED BY DAIMLERCHRYSLER MAY NOT BE COVERED BY THE NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY. DAIMLERCHRYSLER RECOMMENDS THE FOLLOWING OIL FILTERS. DO NOT USE ANY OIL FILTER CONTAINING NEOPRENE. PLEASE SHARE THIS WITH YOUR CUSTOMERS.

RECOMMENDED OIL FILTERS FOR USE WITH CUMMINS 5.9L DIESEL ENGINE:

Part Number Manufacturer
05016547AC Mopar
LF3894 Fleetguard Stratopore
LF3552 Fleetguard Microglass
LF3949 Fleetguard Cellulose
3937695 Cummins Cellulose
FL896 MotorCraft Cellulose
L45335 Purolator Cellulose
PF1070 AC Delco Cellulose

Policy: Information Only

Notes:

The LF3349 Cellulose filter does not appear on this list. It was approved in the past for 12Valve engines, but it has been superseded by the LF3949, which has a stronger metal case for the 24 Valve engines. You can use your existing LF3349's for 12 valve engines without concern about warranty coverage.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

boy oh boy. the only thing that comes to mind is


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bharry20;605426 said:


> boy oh boy. the only thing that comes to mind is]


I see you haven't voted yet. vote no opinion.
pleases hold you opinion until you vote,
(isn't that the American way if you don't vote don't btich about it..)

Thanks:waving:


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

HAPPY NOW??!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bharry20;605470 said:


> HAPPY NOW!!!


Elated........


----------

